# $20 hps light



## old blue (Dec 19, 2008)

Does anyone have the link to that $20 150w hps light that was on here a few months ago?  I wanna get one and add it to my 400watter.  I forget who bought some and wired them up. :-/ Any help would be appreciated, my friends.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 19, 2008)

i too looked for it on the forum, im using some cfls right now, but i would like to get a hps for flowering it would be great to get one for $20


----------



## mendo local (Dec 19, 2008)

You get what you pay for.


----------



## mobdaily (Dec 19, 2008)

oh so i take it theyre not really worth it?


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 19, 2008)

in the long its best to save up and buy a professional HPS preferbly for beginners a HPS/MH conversion it just saves money in the long run


----------



## andy52 (Dec 19, 2008)

i will never own anything other than a lumatek system.screw the cheap stuff.i agree you get what you pay for.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29779&highlight=150+watt+hps

I have 2, just finished my DIY Hemp Goddess cooltube.  I'm pretty sure there are several here that are happy with them


----------



## mistisrising (Dec 19, 2008)

I have five, and no problems yet. I would imagine if you bought an expensive set up it would be better, but at the same time if you  have three square feet it would be perfect.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 19, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I have five, and no problems yet. I would imagine if you bought an expensive set up it would be better, but at the same time if you  have three square feet it would be perfect.



I have 5 sq ft but :yeahthat:  And, I can cool them with Florida temps


----------



## msge (Dec 19, 2008)

I have 2 of them light only using 1 for one plant, Easy to wire. They do use more power on start up than the more expensive one, You do need to keep that in mind
But as for the light it puts out I think it working good 
But this is my first time with light, JMO


----------



## msge (Dec 19, 2008)

hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G

change xx to tt


----------



## old blue (Dec 20, 2008)

well, i already have my 430 watter going, and it is sufficient for my grow. But, i figured, for $20, why not add 150 extra watts of light in there? It could only help, right? And for all that said, "u get what u pay for", i agree, if this was going to be my main source of lighting it's better to go with a quality light.  But for someone that just wants a few extra lumens, sacrificing the cost of a single days lunch, this is well worth it.


----------



## city (Dec 20, 2008)

Check out hemp goddess profile. She has a step by step in it. I made it. Have it sitting up stairs right now. She has a link. And a scrog grow that she used it on. Not bad at all. I have to agree that a real system would be better. But this is better than nothing


----------



## 694 (Jan 17, 2009)

Seems they are no longer available.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 17, 2009)

I wouldnt use thoughs lights for flower
each start up
gonna cost you


----------



## Hick (Jan 18, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I wouldnt use thoughs lights for flower
> each start up
> gonna cost you


"starting".. firing ANY hps is going to cost you..:confused2:
  and a 150 watt hps is ideal for flowering in 3 sq ft. 
Simply because it is not a digital ballast does NOT make it inferior or less usefull for growing, only a "slight" and I do mean "slight" increase in cost and or elect. use. 
There is absolutely nothing wrong with those lights as an economical option for a small area.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 18, 2009)

I have to say that I was pretty happy with them when I did the scrog--300W, 4 sq ft, 5+ ozs.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Jan 18, 2009)

HydroManiac said:
			
		

> I wouldnt use thoughs lights for flower</p>each start up
> 
> gonna cost you


What does this even mean?


----------



## benevolence6gc (Jan 18, 2009)

I got 1 of the $20 hps lights in my closet and I have no complaints given the price and my bill hasn't even rose more than 5 bucks a month, although I do make sure I am not wasting extra electricity around the house.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Jan 18, 2009)

I have 4 of them that i have used for the last 2 harvests and my bill hasnt been more that 25 more for the last 6 months. nice buds!


----------

